# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  التثقيف الذاتي وأثره في بناء الشخصية .. د. محمد عثمان الملا

## سعيد الرميح

لا مشاحة فيما للثقافة العامة من أثر في بناء الشخصية فهي التي تصل الإنسان بماضيه وحاضره ومستقبله، وهي التي تقدم له مفاتيح المعارف والعلوم، وتفتح مغاليق ذهنه على كنوز الخبرات والتجارب، وتصقل نفسيته ومواهبه ومهاراته. فالثقافة ركن هام وأساسي من أركان بناء الشخصية بل هي حجر الزاوية في تكوينها ونمائها. ومادة «ثقف» في اللغة العربية تفيد الحذق والفهم وسرعة التعلم، وأصلها يفيد الصقل والتهذيب والتقويم، قال ابن السكيت: رجل ثقف لقف: إذا كان ضابطاً لما يحويه قائماً به، وفي حديث أم حكيم: إني حصان فما أكلم وثقاف فما أعلم.

والثقاف حديدة تكون مع القواس والرماح يقوّم بها الشيء المعوج, أو هي خشبة تسوى بها الرماح. فالثقافة –كما رأينا– في اللغة تدور حول الإتقان والفهم والتقويم والتهذيب، وهي كذلك في المجالات الأخرى، فهي بشيء من التفصيل مجموعة مكتسبة من الخصائص والصفات تحدد للإنسان نوعاً متميزاً من السلوك يقوم على مجموعة من القيم والمثل والمفهومات يؤثرها ويتمسك بها ويحرص عليها, وهذه الخصائص والصفات تتوافر لديه على مر العصور والأجيال، نتيجة لتطور عضوي يتلاءم به مع بيئته, ونتيجة لتطور عقلي يكسبه من المهارات الذهنية واليدوية ما يحقق له التفوق والامتياز, ونتيجة لتطور وجداني يحمله على الانفعال بما في الحياة من قبح أو جمال وما فيها من باطل أو حق, ونتيجة لتطور نفسي يقوي شعوره بالقيم ويزيد من قدرته على التمييز بين ما هو شر وما هو خير وما هو خطأ وما هو صواب, ونتيجة لتطور اجتماعي يربطه بسواه في وحدات تتفاوت وتتخذ شكل الأسرة أو القبيلة أو الوطن أو الأمة أو الجنس البشري كله. وقد تناول المهتمون بتعريف المثقف هذا الجانب من زاويتين: زاوية العلوم وزاوية الأخلاق, فولسون مثلاً ذكر شروطاً أربعة لتعريف المثقف وهي:
أولاً: أن يعرف تاريخ العالم منذ بداية الكون فنشأة الحضارة إلى الآن.
ثانياً: أن يعرف تاريخ الأفكار السائدة التي يسير عصرنا على مبادئها.
ثالثاً: أن يعرف علماً من العلوم التجريبية الحديثة.
رابعاً: أن يعرف لغة ما, وخير اللغات التي يعرفها هي لغته التي نشأ عليها.
أما بنانا ثيناكوس فقد استثنى الفنون والعلوم وميادين الاختصاص في تعريفه للمثقفين وأجمل صفاتهم فيما يلي:
أولاً: الذين يجيدون تدبر الظروف التي يواجهونها يوماً بيوم, ويكونون حكماً دقيقاً لمعالجة الفرص عند نشوئها, ومن النادر أن يخفقوا في اتخاذ الوجهة الملائمة لسير العمل.
ثانياً: أولئك الذين يتحلون بالتهذيب والحشمة والاحترام في اختلاطهم بجميع من يعاشرون, فيتسامحون دون مشقة وبروح ودية إزاء ما يكدرهم, أو يهينهم لدى الآخرين, ويظهرون في شخصياتهم على أكبر مقدار ممكن من الانسجام والحصافة حيال أقرانهم.
ثالثاً: أولئك الذين يتمكنون من السيطرة دائماً على ملذاتهم ولا يدعون المحن التي تحل بهم تنال منهم, بل يتحملونها بشجاعة وبتلك الروح الجديرة بطبيعتنا المشتركة، وفي المرتبة الرابعة وهي أهم المراتب جميعاً يقف أولئك الذين لم يفسدهم النجاح الذي أحرزوه ولم يتخلوا عن ذواتهم ويصبحوا متغطرسين بل احتفظوا بثباتهم وما برحوا أمناء لموقف رجال أذكياء يتهللون للأشياء الصالحة التي جاءتهم محض المصادفة بدلاً من تهليلهم لتلك الأشياء التي كسبوها بطبيعتهم وذكائهم منذ ولادتهم.
وتتمثل مصادر الثقافة المقروءة – كما هو معلوم – في الجريدة والمجلة والكتاب، فالجريدة مع أنها أقل هذه الأنواع عمقاً ثقافياً وبعداً فكرياً إلا أنها قد تكون أكثر خطورة وتأثيراً من سواها لقوة الإيحاء الذي تحدثه بالتكرار؛ لأنها يومية الصدور وموجهة لجميع الطبقات ومكتوبة بلغة ميسرة بسيطة ولكونها زهيدة الثمن. فعلى القارئ أن يختار أكثر الصحافة عناية بالثقافة النامية والأخبار المهمة البعيدة عن الدعايات المضللة والإعلانات الفارغة، ومن المفيد استعمال ملف لقص الموضوعات القيمة والأخبار المميزة وإيداع هذه القصاصات في الملف المعد لذلك. وتعظم خطورة الجريدة مدة الحرب لأن العالم يسرع عندئذ في تغيره وتطوره. أما المجلة فهي بحكم كبر حجمها واتساع فترة إعدادها «أسبوعية أو شهرية أو أكثر أو أقل»؛ أكثر زاداً ثقافياً وعطاء فكرياً من الجريدة. وما سميت المجلة بهذا الاسم إلا لجلال ما يفترض أن تقدمه للقارئ من مقالات وموضوعات وأفكار وقضايا، فهي من الروافد الثقافية المهمة التي لا يستغني عنها ناشد المعرفة. وهناك مجلات متنوعة عامة ومجلات متخصصة ودوريات محكمة يستطيع القارئ أن يطلع على ما يروي ظمأه من أمهات هذه المجلات ذات المستوى الثقافي الرصين. 
أما الكتاب فهو القطب الذي تدور عليه الثقافة والمعين الذي لا ينضب منها والمنهل الذي لا يجف، وفي وصف الجاحظ الشهير للكتاب ما يشير إلى أهيمته, ومن ذلك قوله: «الكتاب نعم الجليس والعمدة ونعم المشتغل والحرفة.. والكتاب وعاء مليء علماً وظرف حشي ظرفاً.. يجمع من السير العجيبة والعلوم الغريبة وآثار العقول الصحيحة ومحمود الأذهان اللطيفة ومن الحكم الرفيعة والمذاهب القديمة والتجارب الحكيمة والأخبار في القرون الماضية والبلاد النازحة والأمثال السائرة والأمم البائدة». فحق لطالب الثقافة أن يجعل جل فراغه وقفاً على الكتاب. على أن القراءة النافعة هي تلك التي تقوم على التدبر والفهم والتعليق والشرح والتلخيص والتقويم, وبخاصة فيما يتعلق بالكتب المهمة الدسمة, فرب قراءة صفحة منها على هذا النحو أجدى من قراءة عشرات الصفحات بلا تفكر أو تدبر. ومن الكتاب من لا يسمي الطريقة الفعالة للاستفادة من الكتاب قراءة؛ وإنما يسميها دراسة, فيقرأ الدارس بالقلم يعلق هنا ويشرح هناك على الهوامش، وخير من هذا أن يكتب ملخصات في كراسة عن كل كتاب قرأه يعين درجة انتفاعه به. والطالب الذي يحقق ويدقق يجب أن يقتني هذه الكراسة، كما يجب عليه أن يحتفظ بكراسة أخرى يقيس أو يعين فيها مراحل رقيه الذهني، فالكراسة الأولى تختص بتقدير الكتاب، أما الثانية فبتقدير رقيه الشخصي والذهني, وفي الكراسة الأولى يفضل وضع خط تحت المقاطع الرئيسة وترقيمها في الهامش وتصنيفها في فهرس خاص حسب الموضوعات على غلاف الكتاب ليسهل الرجوع إليها وقت الحاجة أو يسجل على ورقة أرقام الصفحات التي يبرز فيها ما يهم من المقاطع للاستفادة منها فيما بعد.
والكتاب الواضح السهل يحتاج بطبيعة الحال من الوقت والجهد إلى أقل مما يحتاج إليه الكتاب الغامض الصعب، فكتاب في الأدب مثلاً ربما يكون أيسر وأسرع قراءة من كتاب في الفلسفة. وكثير من القراء يبدؤون بقراءة موجز الكتاب في الخاتمة ثم يعودون للتدقيق في المعطيات الأساسية. وينصح جيمس برات تلاميذه بعدم الهجوم على أي كتاب, وأن يتركوا الكتاب جانباً عندما يجدون صعوبة في فهمه ليعودوا إليه فيما بعد, وساعتها يكونون أقدر على فهمه واستيعابه. ويقترح ديوجين المسؤول عن تحسين المطالعة في جامعة كولومبيا أن يجمع القارئ لديه بضعة كتب في الموضوع الواحد وينتقل من كتاب إلى آخر لأن ثلاثة نصوص أو أربعة في رأيه أسهل فهماً من نص، فالكتاب الواحد يلقي ضوءاً على الآخر وهكذا دواليك. وعلى طالب الثقافة المبتدئ أن يلزم نفسه بالقراءة بالتدرج إلى أن يتعود عليها، فيقرأ في البداية لمدة نصف ساعة في اليوم وبعد حين يضاعف هذه المدة, وهكذا حتى تصبح القراءة عادة طيعة لديه، وليبدأ بأحب الكتب إليه وأقربها إلى نفسه، ويختار الأوقات المناسبة لذلك حين يكون صافي الذهن هادئ البال.
والشاب المحظوظ هو الذي يهوى القراءة منذ صغره فلا يحتاج في هذه الحالة إلى معاناة أو صعوبة في التعود على القراءة لأنها تكون مغروسة في نفسه حيث لازمته منذ الصبا.
وطالب الثقافة هو الذي يجعل الكتاب رفيقه وأنيسه، فهو حتى مع توافر المكتبات العامة لا يستغني عن تكوين مكتبة خاصة به في بيته فيخصص جزءاً من مرتبة أو مكافأته الشهرية لشراء الكتب النافعة حسب ظروفه وطاقته، وعليه أن يهتم بمكتبته فيجلد الكتب ويرتبها في خزائن أنيقة. وهناك مصادر أخرى للثقافة عدا ما ذكر منها المحاضرات العامة والندوات والأمسيات الشعرية التي تنظمها الأندية الأدبية أو تقدم من خلال التلفاز والمذياع إلى جانب البرامج الثقافية الأخرى. 
وتأثير الثقافة في الشخصية أمر ملموس لا يحتاج إلى برهنة أو تدليل، فالمثقف يكون منظم الذهن عميق التفكير واسع الأفق على وعي بما يدور حوله من أحداث وقضايا، كما يكون في الغالب قادراً على التعبير عن آرائه بأسلوب واضح لا التواء فيه ولا تعقيد. أما غير المثقف فإنه يكون ضحل الأفكار ضيق الأفق ومهلهل الأسلوب غالباً. ولكي يجمع القارئ بين الزاد الفكري والمهارة التعبيرية يجب عليه أن ينوع قراءاته فيقرأ كتباً علمية وكتباً أدبية محاولاً حفظ الجيد من الشعر الجميل والنثر البليغ ليملك الأداة المعبرة عن أفكاره.
وفي ختام هذه العجالة أشير إلى أن القراءة ليست وقفاً على مرحلة معينة ولا سن معين، فالإنسان تلميذ دائم وطالب العلم نهم لا يشبع. وفي المغرب الأقصى يطلق الجمهور كلمة طالب على من يسمى في مصر عالم، ويعلق سلامة موسى على هذه التسمية بقوله: وعندي أن هذه الكلمة أصح في المعنى والدلالة من كلمتنا، لأنها تحمل معنى الدرس والتطور والرقي، وأن أحدنا مهما بلغ من الثقافة لا يزال طالباً يدرس ويتعلم ولا يعتقد في نفسه الكمال والتمام. والإنجليز يؤثرون هذا المعنى حين يصفون الرجل المثقف بكلمة (سكولار) التي تعني الطلب والجهد، وما أحرى بأن نستعمل هذه الكلمة فإن كل إنسان يجب أن يكون طالباً طول حياته، وأن يموت كما مات الجاحظ وعلى صدره كتاب. وصدق من قال: اطلب العلم من المهد إلى اللحد، وخالق الناس بخلق حسن، وفي ظل العلم والأخلاق تنمو الشخصية المثقفة.

----------

